
Facebook wants to spy on you through webcam and smartphones - doener
https://tenplay.com.au/news/national/june-2017/facebook-wants-to-spy-on-you-through-webcam-and-smartphones
======
mipsy
Sometimes it seems that FB is already spying on us.

~~~
microwavecamera
Seems?

